# Obama plans to turn anti-Wall Street anger on Mitt Romney, Republicans



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

President Obama and his team have decided to turn public anger at Wall Street into a central tenet of their reelection strategy.
The move comes as the Occupy Wall Street protests gain momentum across the country and as polls show deep public distrust of the nation's major financial institutions. 
And it sets up what strategists see as a potent line of attack against Republican front-runner Mitt Romney, a former investment executive whom Obama aides plan to portray as a wealthy Wall Street sympathizer.
Many Democrats consider Romney, the former Massachusetts governor, the greatest threat to Obama when it comes to wooing centrist independents next year, and Romney this week has begun to present himself as a champion of middle-income Americans.

Obama plans to turn anti-Wall Street anger on Mitt Romney, Republicans - The Washington Post

---------- Post added at 23:10 ---------- Previous post was at 23:02 ----------

*Go ahead Obama, try it. You'll look foolish when it's pointed out the the Communist and Nazi Parties are also behind this so called "movement". *


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

good luck with that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

Apparently Obama enjoyed it when Fast & Furious blew up in his face, so he's going to do it again with this debacle.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I still 100% believe that they planned this and he wants blood in the streets, anyone who watched Beck knows this is playbook 101 for Socialists. Unfortunately for their plan the protestors are a bunch of pussies, so they need a litttle encouragement ( see the sharpton or hoffa videos ) . I'm just wondering what will happen when they do start getting viloent and Obama declares Martial Law, will he give the order to collect firearms from legal Citizens? I'm more than a bit unsettled knowing what he can and may do, however I'm all for it as I see this rift between the left and right ending in viloence and I would like to get it over with.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

And I think that anyone who believes anything that comes out of that whack job Glenn Beck's mouth is insane.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah he must just be lucky with all his predictions, enjoy your koolaid while it lasts.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

cpd4720 said:


> And I think that anyone who believes anything that comes out of that whack job Glenn Beck's mouth is insane.


....and I think that anyone who believes anything that comes out of that whack job Obama's mouth is insane.

Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Touché*.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

I think Beck _and_ Obama are insane...screw the whole group of politicians and the paid talking heads that parrot either side's swill back at us. Where the hell does that leave me?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Obama extends support for protesters*

Barack Obama, US president, offered more support for protesters against the global financial system after a weekend of demonstrations in cities around the world, but called on them not to "demonise" those who worked on Wall Street.

On Sunday, Mr Obama honoured Martin Luther King at a dedication to a new memorial on National Mall in Washington. Referring to protests that have spread from Wall Street to London, Rome and elsewhere, Mr Obama said: "Dr King would want us to challenge the excesses of Wall Street without demonising those who work there." Mr Obama had previously said the protests "express the frustration" of ordinary Americans with the financial sector.
A top Republican in Washington dramatically altered his stance on protesters involved in Occupy Wall Street just one week after comparing the movement to "angry mobs". Eric Cantor, the Republican majority leader in the House of Representatives, told Fox News on Sunday that Republicans agreed there was "too much" income disparity in the country. "More important than my use of the word ['mobs'] is that there is a growing frustration out there across the country and it is warranted. Too many people are out of work," he said.

Obama extends support for protesters - FT.com


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Obama extends support for protesters*



cc3915 said:


> A top Republican in Washington dramatically altered his stance on protesters involved in Occupy Wall Street just one week after comparing the movement to "angry mobs". Eric Cantor, the Republican majority leader in the House of Representatives, told Fox News on Sunday that Republicans agreed there was "too much" income disparity in the country. "More important than my use of the word ['mobs'] is that there is a growing frustration out there across the country and it is warranted. Too many people are out of work," he said.


Repub leadership is going over to the OWS side now? WTF?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I think as the movement proceeds and you can actually get an understandable sentence explaining some of their issues you will see both R and D feel more comfortable saying they support them. It was nearly impossible to say you support them because for the first 3 weeks they kept sending Corky out to explain their cause.


----------

